
GANs revolutionize Anti-Money Laundering – the revolution will not be supervised - jamesblonde
https://www.logicalclocks.com/blog/ai-deep-learning-for-anti-money-laundering
======
lazylizard
Why not GAN for anti-phishing for emails?

